# Unique Cane Handles



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought it would be fun to see what type of cane handles have been made. It can be in any medium. Also you can post hiking sticks and staffs. I'll start.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Well I guess we know what you have a handle On. LOL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How are these


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

this one is for sale on the internet for $2400
A Beautifully Carved Lion's Head Cane From the Island of Caprera. The Cane is Fashioned From One Piece of Yew Wood and Carved From the Shaft a Few Inches From the Lion's Head 3-1/4"H x 2-7/8"W is a Bust of a Bearded Man Wearing a Hat. The Man is the Famous Giuseppe Garibaldi Who Died and Was Buried on the Island of Caprera in 1882. The Shaft is Signed R. Do Caprera, the R. for Ricordo = Souvenir. People Went to the Island on a kind of Pilgrimage and Would Purchase a 'Souvenir' Cane. The Cane is 34"L. with a 7/8" Metal Ferrule


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

href="http://s469.photobucket.com/albums/rr53/mtnwild/Projects/?action=view&current=02-12-09002.jpg" target="_blank">







</a>


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr53/mtnwild/Projects/03-17-09016.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Whoa, those canes are wicked Dan. That last one is awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

another cool one from Miles


----------



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Any idea where I can purchase a varity of bass cane handles for the walking canes I make?

Any help is appreciated.


----------

